# Phoibos Wave master / Orient Ray 2



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good Morning.

Short review and comparison between the Phoibos Wavemaster and the Orient Ray2.

Both watches are fairly new , the Orient 4 months and the Phoibos approx 2 months

Phoibos: Seiko NH38A 24 jewels / Sapphire crystal / ceramic bezel / solid bracelet with milled two link clasp / screw down crown and case back / all 316 s/ steel.

Orient : F6922 jewels in house movement / mineral crystal / aluminium bezel?/ bracelet with hollow end links and stamped clasp / screw down crown and case back / all 316 s/ steel.

At present both watches are keeping very good time , the Orient approx 6 seconds fast while the Phoibos is running at -2 after 6 days of wear. Both hack and hand wind nicely but the Phoibos crown is easier to use being larger and no guards.

The case on both models is of a good quality finish with both having brushed and polished finishes.

Where Phoibos gains is the bracelet which is solid , milled clasp and solid end links with screw pins. I was a little disappointed with the Orient bracelet and so at present is on a ND limits silicone strap which is very comfortable to wear.

The bezel on the Phoibos is excellent to use and amazingly ceramic while I have found the Orient bezel to be harder to use but seems to be getting better with more use.

The dials on both watches are really stand out with the wave feature and the blue lume hands/ pips / orange seconds hand on the Phoibos and the fantastic blue on the Orient .

Sapphire glass on the Phoibos is again a bonus against the mineral glass on the Orient.

Obviously the Orient brand is well known and produces great watches with in- house movements while Phoibos I believe have only been around for a year or so but I have been pleasantly surprised with the quality of both watches but especially the Phoibos.

As both watches are as new , I cannot comment on the longevity but both offer value for money with the Phoibos exceptional value considering the high quality materials used.

At present I cannot think of many other watches at around the £180 mark that offers such an all round package .

Thanks for reading

Dave

Good evening


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Good Review,interesting read


----------



## AshvinN3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Not a bad looking watch and for the price of £180, that sounds like a good deal!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Dave955i I know this topic is originally from March but could I ask now that you have had the Phoibos a few month how are you getting on with it ? Is it still as good as you decribed?

 I ask because I have been looking at the phoibos range and am considering buying one for myself. Cheers John


----------

